# white bars



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

does anyone knows how i could get white bars?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes.
There is the toy stencil complex. 2 dominant genes and 1 recessive gene that all have to be pure to get white wingpattern.
Maybe the opals (dominant or recessive) could have a similar effect.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

indigo and opal on a blue bar... if i remember correctly...


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

does it matter which one is hen or cock?


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

no... both dominant opal and indigo have nothing to do with sex of the bird. However, a homozygous indigo will not be "bronze" but will be a pseudo red. If you can breed one of these fake reds to a dominate opal, then you double your chances of getting an opal/indigo mix.

just remember never to breed dominant opal to dominate opal. homozygous dominate opal is lethal and kills most offspring in egg or shortly after hatching.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

how do i know when is dominat or reccecive? i am all confused


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

could you guys explain me with pictures? i will really apriciate it


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

do you think you have indigo or dominant opal already?

dominant opal
look at the bottom four pictures on the left side. (washed out look)
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/recopal.html

Indigo
Rust or bronze look
let me look for a good website..

Homozygous Indigo... notice it looks red... but has the blue rump...
http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/images/Homo_Indigo.jpg


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

all i got is blue bars, blue checks, red checks and white homers.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

many of your local fancier will have indigos, now what they call them is a different matter... usually bronze.

now for an dominant opal... you may have to buy it online or find a fancier with more interesting colors. (a fancier with the more interesting colors *tend* to know the correct genetic terms for them)


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

why do they call it dominant or indigos? or recessive? how do i tell when is one of those?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok one last question. if i get a white bar and mated with a blue check or blue bar will i still get white bars?


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

if you breed a indigo opal blue bar "white bar" to a blue bar... then you will have a chance to get several types of offspring. disregarding sex atm...

you can get 
blue bars
indigo bars
opal bars
opal/indigo bars

since what we are talking about is... when the genes split. what does it send to baby.

btw white checks are really beautiful birds too


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a single baby from my Opal (white bar) saddle pair.










Here's the parents


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

beautiful birds, where you get that pair?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I got it from this guy.. Remember I'm located in Hawaii. This guy is at the island of Oahu and I'm at the island of Maui but he gets his bird from someone in the mainland USA.

4maviary


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruisingDuif2EN.html


----------



## Xchang (Oct 14, 2021)

Are these considered dominant opal?


----------

